# Italian Bread



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Sponge

100gr. Bread flour
1 t. Dry yeast
1 C. water, 110º

Mix yeast and water, allow about 5 minutes. With a wooden spoon slowly mix flour into water, cover with a flour sack towel let sit overnight.

Dough

400 – 500 gr. Bread flour
1T. Dry yeast
2 T. Salt
2 C. Water 120º - 130º

Stir down the sponge then add water, yeast and salt, mix well.

Add flour ½ C. at a time mixing after each addition until a shaggy mass has formed, the dough should clean the sides of the bowl. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface.

If using a mixer, use the flat beater to mix the sponge, water, yeast, salt and the first two or three additions of flour. Once the dough starts gaining mass switch to the dough hook.
Knead it for about 10 minutes; adding just enough flour to keep it from sticking, too much flour will toughen the dough.

Place a casserole half full of hot water on the floor of the oven, before putting dough in the oven to rise.

Let it rise for 1 1/2 hours, the dough needs to double in size.

Push the dough down, fold it in on itself a couple of times before turning the dough out and kneading it 10 minutes.

Return dough to the bowl and the bowl to the oven, do this for each rising.

Let it rise a second time until it has doubled in size, about an hour.

Push the dough down, fold it in on itself a couple of times before turning the dough out and kneading it 10 minutes. Let it rise a third time until it has doubled in size, about an hour.

Turn the dough out onto a baking sheet, shape it into a loaf with as little handling as possible.

Pour boiling water in to the casserole on the floor of the oven.

Bake the loaf at 400º for 15 minutes; turn the baking sheet around, remove the casserole then bake 300º for 25 –35 minutes or until the loaf sounds hollow when the bottom is thumped.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2007


----------

